# WED. Night get together



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I, along with the BIG GERMAN, will be heading to MALABU'S for chicken wings tonight. I'll be buying the 1st 100 or so wings so if you would like to show up then we will be there around 6PM.

If enough folks respond I will call and see about getting our own server for tonight, just hope everyone makes it worth there time.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

murph

good to hear from ya man.. add a reply to scott's post in the general section.. 

rich


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Been wondering where you guys were, thought you got lost somewhere.


----------

